# Blue Shrimp babies...



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

Hello everyone:

We bought a dozen Blueberry shrimp when the order came out a while ago and they had babies. We have since lots all of the adults, but have over 40 babies. They are around 1cm and a bit less long now, but my question is.....They are all clear, are they going to clolor up as they get bigger are will they stay this way??

thanks in advance for all your advice!!!! 

Eden


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but were they from the group buy? How did everyone elses shrimp do from that batch do? My 6 are gone. Hopefully they left shrimplettes.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I think they would get more color as they grow. I heard f1 bluberries are brownish-gray-super light blue.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't get mine from the group buy, but I will add my input. I originally bought 15 plus shrimps from a local lfs and they were deep dark blue, but because they were at a mature age 1 by 1 they all perished. The good part is they had babies, some of which I sold to members on here... I sold about 80 shrimplets and now currently have 30 for myself.

here's the important part!

when they are born they are mostly clear, they feed on the algae mostly on the glass, as they mature to the 5mm size they start to get some colour....
I feed my shrimp boiled spinach and shirakura food because they share the tank with CRS. I noticed right after eating shirakura food they turn a brownish colour, the ones that feed on the algae stay a blueish colour. I did a test feeding only spinach all week and they were getting more blue, so my conclusion is if you want them to stay blue feed spinach or anytype of leafy green like Mulberry leaves and they will retain blue, But if you feed them algae wafer or any of the likes they will turn brownish red.

hope this helps!!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Tang Daddy, Thank you for your input. None of my 20 originals from the group buy are alive.The F1s are doing well and F2's almost here. They are all clear-brown in colour, with the exception of 1. It is red just like a red cherry. I don't have any red cherries in the tank. They do share a tank with some gold bees. I'll have to try and add some leafy greens into the tank for them.


----------



## Eden (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks all for your info and advice!!! I will try the leafy greans diet and see what comes out of it. I noticed yesterdat that I have one that is already laiden with eggs before she even has her color yet. It's really neat to see that and watch their progress from tiny little shimpies as we call them to them growing up.....


----------



## TKD (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like you had the ones that were died...


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

It sounds like you're getting more colour from your babies than I am!
I feed kale, algae wafers, veggie flakes and, of course, algae. I've spread the babies (lots of babies) to 4 different tanks. One has flora base, the others sand.

all the babies look like these pics except some of the older females get darker.
While they all have a blue-gray cast, but you wouldn't call them 'blue'.


----------



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

Can someone tell me what species bluberries are? I had a couple that I sadly lost...but was never able to determine if they were a colour varient of cherries, or what.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a strong feeling that they are Neocaridina Palmata


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

since this thread is still alive let me catch some shrimp and put it in a container, they are infact bluer.... but not as blue as the parents I got because they are still young and need time to mature.

substrate has alot to do with their colour aswell mine are in an ada tank so the brown soil makes them look even more tan.

pics coming soon....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

ECooper said:


> Can someone tell me what species bluberries are? I had a couple that I sadly lost...but was never able to determine if they were a colour varient of cherries, or what.


the experts are still duking it out, could be Neocaridina heteropoda, palmata, or cf. zhangjiajiensis. Its unlikely to be heteropoda, I think, given the very small egg size and probability that the young go through a short freshwater larval stage.


----------

